# Drop-Shot mit Tauwurm in der Hecht und Zander Schonzeit?



## FritzFischer (10. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Wollte mal wissen, ob in der Hecht und Zander Schonzeit das Drop-Shot´en (mit Tauwurm) erlaubt ist?(Zielfisch Barsch) Bei dem Gewässer geht es um die Lahn und auf dem Jahresschein staht folgendes: 

VOM 1. FEB. - 31. MAI IST DAS FISCHEN MIT SPINNERN; BLINKERN ODER SONSTIGEN KÜNSTLICHEN KÖDERN UND SYSTEMEN VERBOTEN.

Danke im vorraus,
gruß Manuel


----------



## powerpauer (10. März 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot mit Tauwurm in der Hecht und Zander Schonzeit?*

Mit wurm ob an vor fach  oder ds ist es immer noch nicht verboten 

die schon fische mussten natürlich wider schwimmen ist ja auch klar oder.


----------



## Ein_Angler (10. März 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot mit Tauwurm in der Hecht und Zander Schonzeit?*

Was ich euch alle bemitleiden muss. In NRW haben wir nur einen Monat Pause, Hecht geht vom       15.02. bis        30.04. nicht, und Zander vom 01.04. bis 31.05. Und selbst in diesem Monat April, gibt es kein generelles Kunstköderverbot.

Zum Tehema: Ein Tauwurm ist kein KuKö und somit auch nicht verboten egal ob DS an der Pose oder auf'm Grund.


----------



## zanderohli (10. März 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot mit Tauwurm in der Hecht und Zander Schonzeit?*

Da da nichts von Naturködern steht würde ich sagen das es erlaubt ist. Bei uns steht das mit den Naturködern noch extra mit drin das in der Raubfischschonzeit jegliche Spinnfischerei sowie das angeln mit Köderfisch verboten ist.


----------



## FritzFischer (10. März 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot mit Tauwurm in der Hecht und Zander Schonzeit?*

Ok! Dann hab ich ja "grünes Licht" #6

Danke!#h


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. März 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot mit Tauwurm in der Hecht und Zander Schonzeit?*

Jedes Jahr das selbe...

Warum kann man die Fische in der Schonzeit nicht einfach mal in Ruhe lassen?

Da steht auch nix von Köfi, nimm den...


----------



## Anglerjugend (10. März 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot mit Tauwurm in der Hecht und Zander Schonzeit?*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Jedes Jahr das selbe...
> 
> Warum kann man die Fische in der Schonzeit nicht einfach mal in Ruhe lassen?
> 
> Da steht auch nix von Köfi, nimm den...


 
|good:


----------



## snorreausflake (10. März 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot mit Tauwurm in der Hecht und Zander Schonzeit?*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Jedes Jahr das selbe...
> 
> Warum kann man die Fische in der Schonzeit nicht einfach mal in Ruhe lassen?
> 
> Da steht auch nix von Köfi, nimm den...


:vik:
Wenn man´s so sieht ist DS ein System,also verboten.
Einfach mal beim Verein/Verband nachfragen, noch einfacher, man lässt es bleiben und fischt mit Wurm an der Pose.
Durch dieses ganze Schlupfloch gesuche und Wortglauberei verbauen sich die Angler immer mehr selber.
Nachher ist dann das Geheule groß das es so viel Auflagen gibt und keiner mehr Durchblickt|gr:


----------



## jerkfreak (10. März 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot mit Tauwurm in der Hecht und Zander Schonzeit?*



snorreausflake schrieb:


> :vik:
> Wenn man´s so sieht ist DS ein System,also verboten.
> Einfach mal beim Verein/Verband nachfragen, noch einfacher, man lässt es bleiben und fischt mit Wurm an der Pose.
> Durch dieses ganze Schlupfloch gesuche und Wortglauberei verbauen sich die Angler immer mehr selber.
> Nachher ist dann das Geheule groß das es so viel Auflagen gibt und keiner mehr Durchblickt|gr:


 

|good:


Soo schauts nämlich aus. Haben bei uns die Karpfencracks schon "recht bös" zu merken bekommen. Ihnen wurden anfangs paar Freiheiten gelassen und sie habens, wie sollts auch anders sein, zu sehr übertrieben. Schlussfolgerung, mitlerweile Boots- und auch Futterbootverbot. Gaaanz toll gemacht Jungs...! :g


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (10. März 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot mit Tauwurm in der Hecht und Zander Schonzeit?*



FritzFischer schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Wollte mal wissen, ob in der Hecht und Zander Schonzeit das Drop-Shot´en (mit Tauwurm) erlaubt ist?(Zielfisch Barsch) Bei dem Gewässer geht es um die Lahn und auf dem Jahresschein staht folgendes:
> 
> ...


 

So wie es da steht, kannst du mit Tauwurm drop-shot fischen. Wenn die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass du Hechte oder Zander drauf bekommst, nicht so hoch ist, sehe ich da auch kein Problem.
Wenn allerdings jeder dritte Fisch einer der geschonten Arten angehört, hat sich das mit dem "Zielfisch Barsch" ja schon erledigt. Spätestens dann würde ich zur Posenangel greifen.


----------



## jerkfreak (10. März 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot mit Tauwurm in der Hecht und Zander Schonzeit?*

Ich wäre mir bei der Formulierung "und Systemen" nicht soo ganz sicher!?

Sind damit Schleppsysteme für Köderfisch gemeint, oder kann da evtl auch das DS-System darunter fallen!?


----------



## Prinzchen (10. März 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot mit Tauwurm in der Hecht und Zander Schonzeit?*



Ein_Angler schrieb:


> In NRW haben wir nur *einen Monat* Pause, Hecht geht vom *15.02. bis 30.04*. nicht, und Zander vom *01.04. bis 31.05.*


 
Schon mal nachgerechnet? Versetzung gefährdet!


----------



## lsski (10. März 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot mit Tauwurm in der Hecht und Zander Schonzeit?*



Prinzchen schrieb:


> Schon mal nachgerechnet? Versetzung gefährdet!




:m Ja nee is klar
Dat is so im Rheinland da gibt es Angler die ihren Ziehlfisch (zum beispiel den Zander) dort nachstellen wo es so gut wie keine Hechte gibt. Eher fängt mann zehn Waller bevor ein Hecht an den Haken geht.
Beim Hechtfischen ist dat im Rheinland andersrum :vik:
:mWeil die Rheinländer so gut angeln können beträgt die Raubfisch lose Zeit bei uns nur ein Monat und dat is der April

PS: D.S. mit Wurm ist eine Zander fang Maschiene ! 


#hJeff


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (10. März 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot mit Tauwurm in der Hecht und Zander Schonzeit?*

Gibt auch andere Methoden Barsche zu fangen dafür musst du nicht extra Drop-Shoten. Drop-Shot ist für mich eher was für den Zander und wenn der sowieso geschützt ist würde ich dir eher zur Pose raten.|wavey:


----------



## Ein_Angler (10. März 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot mit Tauwurm in der Hecht und Zander Schonzeit?*



Prinzchen schrieb:


> Schon mal nachgerechnet? Versetzung gefährdet!



Für dich einmal KindergartenMathemathik damit du deine Versetzung noch hinkriegst! 

Bis zum 31.3 darf ich dem Zander nachstellen und ab 1.5 geht's dem Hecht wieder an den Kragen. Ergo im Monat April kann man die Spinnausrüstung zu Hause lassen wenn man nicht auf Barsch angeln will. Ja im April darf man dem Barsch nachstellen mit Spinnaurüstung!


----------



## Carpmen (11. März 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot mit Tauwurm in der Hecht und Zander Schonzeit?*

Ich denke nicht das hier das Angeln mit einen Drop-Shot System erlaubt ist .
ansonsten hätte die Schonzeit für Hecht und Zander ja gar keinen Sinn


----------



## welsfaenger (11. März 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot mit Tauwurm in der Hecht und Zander Schonzeit?*

natürlich ist es erlaubt. Ein DS-System ist nun mal grundsätzlich kein künstlicher Köder, sofern nix aus Gummi oder ein Fischchen dranhängt.
Es bezeichnet ansich ja nur den Sitz des Hakens. Und ob man einen Tauwurm an der freien Leine mit einem kleinen Blei anbietet, oder das Blei ans Ende der Schnur anbringt ist nun mal egal.
Ich habe schon vor 25 Jahren mit ähnlichen Montagen geangelt, da kannte noch keine solche Begriffe wie DS oder Carolina oder ähnliches.
Wenn man eine DS-montage als "System" bezeichnet, dann ist jeder Aufbau in irgendeiner Form ein "System". Mit System meinen die Schleppsysteme mit KöFi.


----------



## pyccakx (11. März 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot mit Tauwurm in der Hecht und Zander Schonzeit?*

http://www.drop-shot.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=24


----------



## FritzFischer (11. März 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot mit Tauwurm in der Hecht und Zander Schonzeit?*

dann kann ich ja zu 99,9% mal davon ausgehen, das DS (mit tauwurm) an der lahn in der schonzeit "legal" ist. ich fische da so oder so das ganze jahr über nur auf barsch. den letzten zander hab ich da 1994 oder 1995 gesehen. und hechte sind in dem abschnitt auch sehr selten.


----------



## olaf70 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot mit Tauwurm in der Hecht und Zander Schonzeit?*

Erlaubt ist alles, was nicht verboten ist. 
Persönlich halte ich es allerdings für grenzwertig, mit einer "raubfischlastigen" Montage während der Schonzeit zu fischen.Schonzeit heißt doch m.E. man soll die Zander und Hechte in Ruhe lassen und nicht fangen und dann wieder reinwerfen.Auch wenn Barsch der eigentliche Zielfisch ist. 
Das Problem mit den spitzfindigen Überlegungen ist doch das die nächsten Verordnungen mindestens genauso spitzfindig werden.


----------



## welsfaenger (12. März 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot mit Tauwurm in der Hecht und Zander Schonzeit?*

was ist an einer DS Montage nun anders als wenn ich einen Tauwurm sonstwie gezupft anbiete. Dann dürfte ich ja überhaupt nicht mit Tauwurm angeln. Ob das Blei nun über und unter dem Wurm ist, ist doch völlig egal. Zudem habe ich auf so eine Montage noch nie einen Hecht gefangen, obwohl unser Gewässer sehr Hechtlastig ist. Bisher habe ich auf so eine Montage nur Barsche und Forellen gefangen.
Ich sehe da auch nix Spitzfindiges. Nur weil man da jetzt einen modernen Begriff für gefunden hat fängt man nur rein durch die Montage noch nicht zwingend Zander oder Hechte mit.


----------



## Udo561 (12. März 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot mit Tauwurm in der Hecht und Zander Schonzeit?*

Hi,
da macht es in NL schon mehr Sinn das während der Schonzeit selbst Würmer verboten sind.


Wurm oder Wurmimitationen,
Fischfetzen (ungeachtet der Größe),
Schlachterzeugnissen,
Kunstködern aller Art, mit Ausnahme der Kunstfliege, kleiner als 2,5 cm,
totem Köderfisch
Und selbst da kommt so mancher  Angler  auf die tolle Idee sich aus rohen Kartoffeln oder Mören ein Wobbler zu bauen #q

Gruß Udo


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (12. März 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot mit Tauwurm in der Hecht und Zander Schonzeit?*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> da macht es in NL schon mehr Sinn das während der Schonzeit selbst Würmer verboten sind.
> 
> 
> ...


 

Da könnte man doch glatt auf die Idee kommen, sich brav an das Gesetz zu halten und einen _lebenden_ Köderfisch zu montieren...


----------



## Udo561 (12. März 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot mit Tauwurm in der Hecht und Zander Schonzeit?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Da könnte man doch glatt auf die Idee kommen, sich brav an das Gesetz zu halten und einen _lebenden_ Köderfisch zu montieren...



Irgendwo steht das auch noch in den Bestimmungen 
*Es ist verboten lebende Fische, Amphibien, Reptilien, Vögel oder Säugetiere als Köder zu benutzen.* 

Gruß Udo


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (12. März 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot mit Tauwurm in der Hecht und Zander Schonzeit?*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Irgendwo steht das auch noch in den Bestimmungen
> *Es ist verboten lebende Fische, Amphibien, Reptilien, Vögel oder Säugetiere als Köder zu benutzen.*
> 
> Gruß Udo


 
Ist eine Schlange ein Reptil?
|bla:


----------



## Teye (12. März 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot mit Tauwurm in der Hecht und Zander Schonzeit?*

Und was ist mit Zombies?


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (12. März 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot mit Tauwurm in der Hecht und Zander Schonzeit?*

Zombie-Köfis???
|supergri
Uahhh, gewagt!


----------



## Sterni01 (12. März 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot mit Tauwurm in der Hecht und Zander Schonzeit?*

Systeme :

Ein DS - System ist gleichzusetzen mit einem Posensystem !!!

Schon eine Schnur mit einem Haken dran, ist ein System !

gugst du bei Wiki :

Ein *System* (von griechisch σύστημα, altgriechische Aussprache _sýstema_, heute _sístima_, „das Gebilde, Zusammengestellte, Verbundene“; Plural _Systeme_) ist eine Gesamtheit von Elementen, die so aufeinander bezogen sind und in einer Weise wechselwirken, dass sie als eine aufgaben-, sinn- oder zweckgebundene Einheit angesehen werden können ...

Da ja beim Angeln gild: So fein wie möglich, so stark wie nötig,
dürfte jeder Hecht und Zander beim BARSCHangeln abreißen.

Da ja nur Hechte bzw Zander geschont werden sollen, können doch aber Barsche geangelt werden ! 

Wer der Meinung ist, dass da ,wegen der Schonzeit,überhaupt nicht geangelt werden sollte, istein Torr !
zB. ist bei uns die Äsche ganzjährig in MV geschont ! Sollten wir deshalb nirgends angeln, weil ja evtl eine Äsche am Haken hängen konnte ?
Andere SZ überschneiden sich so, dass dann lediglich im Juli und August angstfrei gefischt werden könne.

Fazit: Wurm ran, Barsch raus ! Zander und Hecht wieder rein !


----------



## koy1407 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot mit Tauwurm in der Hecht und Zander Schonzeit?*

Warscheinlich hast Du Keinen Fischereischen.Warum auch. Angel drauflos . Die fischerei Aufsicht wird es Dir Danken.


----------



## Buxte (30. März 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot mit Tauwurm in der Hecht und Zander Schonzeit?*



koy1407 schrieb:


> Warscheinlich hast Du Keinen Fischereischen.Warum auch. Angel drauflos . Die fischerei Aufsicht wird es Dir Danken.


|kopfkrat
#q


----------



## René F (30. März 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot mit Tauwurm in der Hecht und Zander Schonzeit?*

Nebenbei bemerkt: Ich habe in der Schonzeit auch schon den ein oder anderen Hecht mit Wurm gefangen. Sowohl mit Posenmontagen als auch auf Grund.
Wurden halt schonend wieder zurück gesetzt.


----------



## antonio (30. März 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot mit Tauwurm in der Hecht und Zander Schonzeit?*



koy1407 schrieb:


> Warscheinlich hast Du Keinen Fischereischen.Warum auch. Angel drauflos . Die fischerei Aufsicht wird es Dir Danken.



erst mal überlegen und dann schreiben.

antonio


----------



## Barschjacky (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: Drop-Shot mit Tauwurm in der Hecht und Zander Schonzeit?*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Irgendwo steht das auch noch in den Bestimmungen
> *Es ist verboten lebende Fische, Amphibien, Reptilien, Vögel oder Säugetiere als Köder zu benutzen.*
> 
> Gruß Udo



Und keine Ehefrauen und Schwiegermütter, keine Polizisten oder Kollegen!


----------



## Gast (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: Drop-Shot mit Tauwurm in der Hecht und Zander Schonzeit?*

Wie geil ist das denn, da hat jemand meinen alten Nick ausgegraben


----------

